# Pap drivers y esas cosas



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 14, 2008)

bueno, se vine largo el asunto.   

necesito controlar 2 motores pap, haciendo que estos giren una cantidad determinada de pasos o grados. vamos a suponer 36 grados, para tener 10 puntos en 360 graods. tengo que tener 10 pulsadores por cada motor, decidiendo asi la posicion en la cual necesito que esten los motores. 

no necesito que hagan fuerza ni que tengan una velocidad que raje la tierra.

a la vez, cuando esten parados necesito que retengan el eje, no ocn mucha fuerza, solo que no se giren solo por vibraciones.

en otro circuito aparte tendria que controlar 2 pap a gusto mio, por lo cual ya tengo esas placas elegidas(http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Stepper8.html), peeeeeeeeeeeeeero necesito que los motores tengan un tope o final de carrera para que en determinado momento se paren y no rompan los elementos circundantes, peeeeeeeeero que me quede habilitado el giro hacia el lado contrario del cual estan parados, no se si me explico

tengo motores pap de epson, de lexmark y de sabe dios de donde los habre sacado , de diferentes tensiones entre marcas, pero eso seria lo de menos. cabe destacar que junto con los pap de las impresoras tengo las placas logicas con la cual funcionaba los motores. 

y sumo a este pedido alguna fuente switching o algo asi para una lampara de 24v/250w, partiendo de una tension de red de 220v

y todo esto sin usar pics ya que no tengo la mas minima ni remota idea de como programarlos, los vi y use en la secundaria pero hace 6 años de eso y ya no hay nada en mi cabecita, je  


por si a alguno le interesa mi idea, es para fabricarme un scanner tipo de efecto de discoteca o salon con ruedas de gobos y colores

en cuanto pueda ire subiendo la información que consiga, ya que tengo bastantes fotos pero desordenadas

por ultimo, si este post no corresponde a este foro que el moderador se vea libre de moverlo, saludos y espero su ayuda


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 15, 2008)

pregunto, si pongo fines de carrera en serie con las bases de los transistores que me dan la direccion, podre hacer un sistemita de resguardo para los motores pap?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 15, 2008)

Lee estos temas, te aclararán muchas dudas. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/introduccion-motores-paso-paso-289/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/motores-paso-paso-unipolares-bipolares-tutorial-13284/

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 15, 2008)

gracias li-ion por la respuesta. me parece qu en algun momento ya habia leidoesos post. pero por las dudas volvi a leerlo. todo teorico, lo cual ya sabia, mi problema es que no conozco tal o cual circuito integrado para hacer lo que ando buscando. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 16, 2008)

disculpame que te moleste otra vez. me parece una redundancia, o sea, es lo mesmo que vengo leyendo en los tuto de paps. pero ninguno me saca mi duda de como hacer que el eje del motor se ponga en tal angulo, de apretar otro boton se ponga en otro anulo y asi seguiria hasta completar los 360 grados. toy viendo la posibilidad de usar servo del tipo de los que se usan en radiocontrol. saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 16, 2008)

Con un motor de pasos solo es cuestión de darle una posición inicial y contar los pasos hasta el angulo que necesitas. De hecho, de esa forma funcionan los "scanner" que mencionan en el primer mensaje; Comúnmente los discos de los gobos y de los colores tienen un pequeño imán ubicado en algún punto del extremo del disco, permitiendo por medio de un sensor de efecto hall referenciar este punto como la referencia. 

En la rutina de inicio los discos siempre buscan la referencia, y desde hay comienza el programa.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 16, 2008)

wow, por fin alguien que sabe de lo que hablo. que mas sabes de los scaners? es como decis,  funcionan con un sensor magnetico, pero creia que de esa forma cada vez que le doy una orden para que vaya a tal angulo tendria que girar hasta encontrar el pulso del sensor y de ahi dar los pasos hasta el angulo elegido, es asi? me parece que hacerlo con servos me va a acarrear menos problemas. que opinas? o sea, si vos lo tendrias que hacer, sin pic, como lo harias? muchas gracias por tus respuestas y disculpa si te molesto con muchas preguntas. toy con un problema con un pie y el estar tirado en la cama hace que mi cabeza imagine cosas locas como esta. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 16, 2008)

me olvidaba, este tipo de sensor usan las luces amedricandj


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 16, 2008)

No trates de inventar la rueda, todas esas luces robotizadas trabajan con motores de paso por algo.

Te aconsejo que hagas pruebas con motores de paso y veas lo simple que su posicionamiento. La posición angular de su eje es directamente proporcional al numero de pasos y punto. En los scanner la referencia se usa para asegurar el control total del disco, y como te decia solo al principio del programa.

Aunque con un micro todo es mas fácil, lo podrías hacer guardando las secuencias en una memoria eprom.

Disculpa que no me alargue, estoy un poco ocupado en el trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 16, 2008)

pasa que este tipo de luces salen carisimas. voy a seguir intentando. manejar los motores ya lo se, giro contragiro, velocidad, contar los pasos es el problema. ya me ayudaste demasiado con la creacion del foro , igual si me tiras algun otro dato estare agradecido. saludos


----------



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2008)

bueno ya que lo quieres hacer no tan cencillo con un micro un sensor de comienzo
la hacemos dificil

premisa 1 :ya controlas tu motor pap en ambos sentidos y controlas el stop

bueno en to rueda de color o gobo colocas 3 sensores hall, divides la rueda en 8 sectores y colocas imanes simulando una cuenta de 3 bits

bueno ya tienes un empujon donde ya puedes parar la rueda donde quieras y saber en donde se paro








saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 14, 2008)

gracias capitan por interesarte, ya planteamos algo asi en este tema 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/, no sera mas facil hacer el sensado con leds y no con hall??


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 14, 2008)

no se si un encoder te sirva en lo que quieres hacer, para no hacerlo con efecto hall. Busca en internet sobre encoder.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 14, 2008)

A mi tambien me interesa el tema de las luces pero se me complica la parte de optica ya que donde vivo es casi imposible consegir lentes de esa clase.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 14, 2008)

pero se me ocurre que para usar encoder estoy obligado a usar pics y de eso ni idea


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 14, 2008)

es que el encoder es una barrera infraroja, y si usas un disco con ranuras obtendras un pulso cada vez que pase por esa ranura, es igual que como te dijo capitan pero en vez de sensores de efecto hall se usan varios enconders.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 14, 2008)

entonces es como planteamos aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 14, 2008)

gente no hace falta complicar las cosas ! con un solo sensor es SUFICIENTE... si conociendo la posicion de inicio se cuentan los pasos y ya sabemos la posicion EXACTA del eje-disco-gobo-etc... es mas yo me arme una especie de q-roll 250 usando el puerto paralelo para manejarla, y despues como queria usarla para la berlingo(me arme un boliche movil jeje) y la notebook es nueva y viene sin lpt use un ftdi232.Lo que me llevo bastante tiempo fue hacer el programita en vb


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 15, 2008)

ok, eso era lo que queria hacer de entrada pero sin usar ni pics ni compu


----------



## KlamaHama (Nov 22, 2009)

La verdad que nunca escribi en un foro, lo mejor seria usar algun microcontrolador, pero ya que NO los queres implementar, para mi antes que usar PAP seria usar motores DC manejados en velocidad por algun dimmer, hay muchos circuitos dando vueltas, o directamente comprar alguno de esos para los ventiladores de techo, no los de trafo, los dimmer. Con un sensor optico de herradura y marcas en el plato parecido al que te comentaron antes, tiras la salida de este sensor a un contador decimal, tenes justo 10 colores o posiciones y esto lo podes mostrar en un display de 8 segmentos. Incrementas el valor con una tecla en el frente, mientras lo visualizas en el display, cada valor corresponde a un color, y cuando tenes el que queres le das marcha, el plato empieza a girar y los pulsos empiezan a incrementar otro contador, con un comparador cuando esto dos sean iguales activas una salida a un rele que maneje un freno al plato y deshactive la marcha del motor.
Quizas sean demasiadas cosas par la aplicacion, solamente es otra idea. Habria que desglosarla mejor, pero bue, quizas te ayude. 
Las cosas se aprenden cuando uno tiene que hacer una determinada tarea, dependiendo de tus ganas, estaria bueno que mires los micros, para empezar los PIC son bastante faciles, ya que hay mucha info y gente con ganas de ayudar, soft gratis, hard libre y demas, y sobre todo sabiendo que una vez que le enganchas la linea las posibilidades son infinitas.
Suerte.


----------



## ferwlo (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola una pregunta, necesito saber como conectar un motor de pasos a un par de drivers que tengo, tengo un American Presicion, P315-H-X1 y no he encontrado un dato bueno acerca del mismo, este es para un motor bipolar tiene entrada para encoder, tiene un puerto serie es para configuracion creo, bueno ya le hice mover preo creo que algo esta mal, ya que me sale un mensaje de bajo voltaje....
El otro driver es unPacific Scientific 5240 e igual no hay datos concretos,. hay un manual de un driver de la misma familia pero creo el conector es diferente, este en cambio no tiene para encoder, a este ya le puedo mover pero no puedo controlarle el angulo de giro, ya le doy pulsos en el step, pero me varia el angulo de giro dependinedo de la frecuencia, lo que creo no va, ya que la frecuencia solo modula la velociadad, en cambio el numero de pulsos modula el angulo de giro..en fin..

Si alguien me puede dar luces en este temita les agradeceria....


----------

